# HP pavilion xt178 cannot setup network to begin install

## Caesars727

Fellas, ive been trying all sorts of advice ive found on the forums in order to get my network up and running to begin the install.  I have gentoo working on my desktop, but no matter what modules ive tried "modprob"ing i cant get dhcpcd or net-setup eth0 to do anyting..it just hangs and i get the message eth0: Tx/Rx process did not stop in 2000 usec.   I have just put RH8 on the lappy today to see what modules it uses to enable my network to function.  But, i tried to modprobe those, and even though all of them but yenta_socket were found and installed, i still cant get anywere.  Im pulling my hair out and i havent even begun.  Please give me some advice.  Thanks alot, Al.

----------

## Caesars727

ttt

----------

## Caesars727

cmon guys...anybody??  :Question: 

----------

## dj_choco

I searched hp.com, but I do not know German.



However, I found the following link (broken  :Sad:  ):



pavilion notebook pcs- can't obtain IP address via DHCP

I know you stated it, but did you try the Realtek 8139 drivers? <8139too.o> or <8139cp.o>?



I will see what else I can dig up.Last edited by dj_choco on Thu Mar 20, 2003 5:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Caesars727

3 modules are listed as being autodetected when i first get my CD image prompt.  natsemi (lan card) and also 2 moduels aironet4500_****  i forget the end of each, whick, i assume, are for my built in wireless network card.  But i know that natsemi should be the right one.  I have tried to modprobe 8139too, but i get a messge that it cant be installed.  I am sorry for being vague, but i am not in front of that computer now.  I will post more when i get home tonite.

----------

## dj_choco

I did find a working link to the article on dhcp issues:

hp.com support article 

The information is rather obscure and does not address your situation   :Crying or Very sad:  , unless you are trying to connect *through* a router.

So, what happens (after booting with the install CD) when you do:

```
modprobe natsemi
```

?

MOD EDIT:Wrapped the link in URL-tags. Please don't post URLs without the tags. Thanks. --plateLast edited by dj_choco on Sun Mar 16, 2003 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Caesars727

well, I AM trying to install through a router....i hope my not mentioning that hasnt been the problem.  Natsemi is already listed when i "lsmod".  I have 3 network cards on this comp.  One is the is the Natsemi one.  2nd is the built in wireless and lastly, which i dont care if it works or not, is the IR.  If i do modprobe natsemi, nothing happens, i just get the prompt again.

----------

## Caesars727

Ok, i ran my laptop right to the modem, and bypassed the router.  Still nothing.  natsemi is listed but it has a zero next to it, apparently nothing is using it.  Thanks for you help so far, i hope we can find a solution to this.  Al

----------

## dj_choco

OK, what do you get from

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

?

what does 

```
ifconfig
```

 show?

----------

## Caesars727

dhcpcd eth0 does nothing but hang.   

ifconfig 

lo           Link encap:Local Loopback

              inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

             inet6 addr: ::1/120 Scope:Host

             UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436  Metric:1

             RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

             TX packets      <same as above>

             collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

             RX bytes:0 (0.0h)  Tx bytes:0 (0.0b)

----------

## Caesars727

In addition to that, i have redhat installed on the machine.  It has no problem configuring my network, even if it is run through a router.

----------

## dj_choco

OK:

Connected directly to the modem,

Boot the install cd with the nonet option.

```
gentoo nonet
```

Now, lsmod and make sure no network modules are listed

Now, modprobe natsemi and then dhcpcd eth0

Does it still hang.

Also, what modules does lsmod show when you are in RH?

----------

## Caesars727

Nonet option used, only module listed was cloop.  Modprobed natsemi, loaded it, but again, dhcpcd eth0 does nothing.  

RH shows the same modules as gentoo, except for yenta_socket and ds.

----------

## dj_choco

total guess here:

modules conflicting? or, eth0 is not the correct interface?

must do homework....

----------

## Caesars727

well, seeing as im not too familiar with the eth0 setup, would i have 3 eth's, as i have 3 different cards on this comp.  eth0, eth1, and eth2 ?? hmm

----------

## dj_choco

 *Caesars727 wrote:*   

> well, seeing as im not too familiar with the eth0 setup, would i have 3 eth's, as i have 3 different cards on this comp.  eth0, eth1, and eth2 ?? hmm

 

Yes, I believe that is the correct enumeration.

What does 

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

 say about eth0, eth1, and eth2?

----------

## Caesars727

it says

eth0: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378

eth0: depca_probe() cannot find device at 0x0200.

eth0: ewrk3_probe() cannot find device at 0x0300

eth0: i82596 initialization timed out

eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xa0859000, 00:c0:9f:17:d4:6e, IRQ 11

This is while i am still using the router, i will try again later hooked directly to the modem.  Problem is, i cant use my desktop to access the net, with out the router, as i share the IP address with both computers.

----------

## Caesars727

If i execute the same command when i boot RH8 up, i get..

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth0

eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0x087e000, 00:c0:9f:17:d4:6e, IRQ 11.

eth0: link up.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on negotiated link capability.

----------

## Caesars727

now, executing the command using the "gentoo nonet" option and modprobing natsemi i get

eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0x082f000, 00:c0:9f:17:d4:6e, IRQ 11

----------

## Caesars727

now, after doing the above, i did

dhcpcd eth0      it took about 30 seconds, but i didnt get any mesg, 

so, ping gentoo.org  and i get

ping: unknown host gentoo.org

net-setup eth0

no errors, but again ping: unknown host gentoo.org

----------

## Caesars727

that is it for me tonite, i will try all of the above later tommorrow without using the router.  Oh, btw, after doing what i listed above ie dhcpcd and net-setup, i still dont have an IP listed in ifconfig, but

dmesg | grep eth0 produces

eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0x087e000, 00:c0:9f:17:d4:6e, IRQ 11

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: Tx/Rx process did not stop in 2000 usec

etho: remaining active for wake-on-lan

eth0: Tx/Rx process did not stop in 2000 usec

etho: remaining active for wake-on-lan

----------

## Caesars727

ttmft

----------

## dj_choco

 *Quote:*   

> eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0x087e000, 00:c0:9f:17:d4:6e, IRQ 11 
> 
> eth0: no IPv6 routers present 
> 
> eth0: Tx/Rx process did not stop in 2000 usec 
> ...

 

What is the output of:

```
dmesg | grep NET
```

On my gentoo machine I get:

```
dmesg | grep NET

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.
```

If you do not have IPv4/NET4 working, you will not be able to connect to your ISP's/local network's dhcp server (at least I couldn't when I had this issue with the "no IPv6 routers present" message). This thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31860&highlight=ipv6+routers+present , should be helpful.

[edit]One suggestion in the thread just mentioned is dhcpcd -h <hostname> eth0. Also, cederberg posted that "As far as I've heard around here, this is a problem with the cd images, not with Gentoo itself. After all, only the people installing Gentoo (for the first time) are complaining...  :Smile: "[/edit]Last edited by dj_choco on Sun Mar 16, 2003 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Caesars727

"dmesg | grep NET"   produces the same as yours, except for one additional line at the bottom.  It reads

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

----------

## Caesars727

Just booted with Knoppix, which found the natsemi module, along with a bunch of others.  Thing is i still couldnt ping anything.  Again, i was wired through my router, but i just dont understand why that is such a big deal??  I am using gentoo as i right this on my desktop, but i am really beginning to wonder if all this hassle is worth it??  I mean, if it is this much trouble just to get my eth0 configured, i cant imagine the problems that i will encounter later, ie touchpad mouse, sound, cd-burner etc....

----------

## dj_choco

 :Sad: 

I don't know the difference between how the Gentoo CD sets up the network modules and how it is done with RH.

Have you tried using the RH8 CD to install gentoo (just to get the networking up).?

----------

## Caesars727

sorry for the wait in my response, i am now in knoxville, tn.  What do you mean when you say use the RH8 CD to get the install going, as in, boot with redhat and switch cd's to the gentoo ISO??  If so, how is that possible.  THanks, Al.

----------

## dj_choco

[I took the whole day off yesterday - B-day! - didn't even check email]

Actually, I haven't messed with RH in a while.

I can download the first ISO tonight and try it out.

I'm at work now and will try this tonight.

----------

## Caesars727

Happy Birthday, and thanks a ton!!

----------

## dj_choco

I aplogize - did not get to the testing - in class until 9pm tonight. I will try this out ASAP  :Exclamation: 

----------

## dj_choco

I tried to boot text (no other options), and got stuck on the blue screen about initializing pci cards.

Next booted with 

```
linux text nomce noapic
```

 and got as far as selecting the CD-ROM install. The install gets stuck with the following error message:

```
Error

The Red Hat Linux CD was not found in any of your CDROM drives. Please insert the Red Hat Linux CD and press OK to retry.
```

I can not get past this message  :Confused: 

[edit]If I wait long enough I get to the same message regardless of options (at least so far).[/edit]

----------

## dj_choco

As shown at http://www.wsu.edu/~ice124/, the pci=off is necessary for my ALI chipset.

Using the text pci=off options, I was prompted to test the "Psyche 8.0 disc 1".

The check passed  :Very Happy: 

(I opted not to check any additional discs.)

So, now I can boot RH8 without a problem. However, I can not figure out how to get out of the install with networking up  :Sad: 

....

----------

## Caesars727

Cool....i have just gotten back from tennessee and will try to fool with it later in the evening...

----------

## dj_choco

Any luck?



I've got gentoo (installed from gentoo1.4-rc2/Athlon-XP) on my compaq presario 920us  :Smile: 

Let me know how it goes.

----------

## Caesars727

unfortunatly, i have not had one extra moment over the past few days.  Hopefully, in the later half of the week i will have more time.  

Ill keep this TTT in case someone can add anything.

----------

